# Need Help with ICD-10 CODES



## second to none  (Feb 1, 2016)

The patient has developed a stage II pressure ulcer on the sacrum and reports pain from the ulcerated area. Examination reveals that the wound is covered with black eschar and is surrounded by chronic inflammation with dark pigmentation. It is determined that the patient is not a candidate for surgery due to several comorbidities however, would benefit from sharp debridement of the necrotic tissue. The comorbidities include diabetes mellitus type II and HTN.

My answers are 250.80, 401.9, 707.22 and 707.03.
How I will convert those codes to ICD-10?


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 1, 2016)

I disagree with a couple of your choices.  It is documented as a pressure ulcer not a diabetic ulcer , and it is covered by Eschar which is not a stage II but is either unstageable or unspecified.  
You need an ICD-10 CM book to look up,the new codes. First look under ulcer then pressure, then location.  Then diabetes and so on.  The diabetes is not documented as having a complication so you would code it without complication.


----------



## second to none  (Feb 2, 2016)

Thank you so much


----------

